# A painfully simple controller



## DJBecker (Nov 3, 2010)

What kind of motor? What voltage and current? And what do you want to do?

I'm guessing that you have a series DC motor with no transmission and you want to run it in reverse. You are currently using golf cart style reversing contactor. If so, does it reverse the field current or the armature current? What is the motor timing advance? Do you need to limit current or speed in reverse with your motor type and brush advance?


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm gonna use whatever voltage and amps the new controller needs . The motor is a GE motor that says it's 10 Hp and remanufacterd . I might just advance the timing . But I should have the money for a bigger motor by that time next year . What kind are they starting from in voltage , 48V to 244V ? High speed driving an city driving , in Las Vegas .


----------



## DJBecker (Nov 3, 2010)

Is it a series DC motor?
Does it have separate field connections?

Some golf cart controllers power the field winding separately in order to reverse.

Keep in mind that brush advance will limit the speed and current you can effectively run in reverse. Significant brush advance, as you would need for good power output at higher speeds, will effectively limit you to a single direction.


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

It is a series Dc motor separate fields , but that could change . If it slows the motor in reverse , that's fine too . what ever controller can do this and go up in volts is all I want . The simpler the better .


----------

